# Ball Turning Tool



## Jake P (Mar 19, 2022)

This is a project I finished about a month ago, but I've been too busy with other things to post this.

I had an extra import boring head on hand so I decided I might as well put it to good use.

I cleaned up the bore on a 1" boring bar holder (it was rather rough inside) and then made a new arbor for the boring head.  It's a simple design that utilizes a cap for the back of the arbor that is also the turning handle mounting point, and it can be fixed in place on the arbor via set screws so that the axial play is taken out.

Was simple to make and turns a very nice ball as there is no perceptible play in the arbor to tool holder union.  The first project was to make the ball for the end of the tool handle!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 19, 2022)

that's some serious ball turner you've made.


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 19, 2022)

That's some finish!  Is that just an out-of-the-box cemented carbide boring tool, or did you grind it to cut from the end?  

I made the same type of turner with a cheap boring head and 3/4 spindle.  It's real flexible.  Then again, I don't have a stout plinth like that, just a rickety Atlas and a pile of empty turd polish tins.  I've tried grinding various cutting tools, but never tried a boring bar oriented as such.  That gives me something to try.


----------



## Jake P (Mar 19, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> That's some finish!  Is that just an out-of-the-box cemented carbide boring tool, or did you grind it to cut from the end?


Yes, it's an out of the box cemented head that I re-ground so that it cuts on the end.  Worked great on aluminum, but haven't tried it on steel yet.


----------

